# R.I.P.S..... Mega Watt II



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all 

Rob's given me the ok to post these pic's up of Mega Watt II 
till he gets a build thread up as he's very busy an i can see why !

don't want to give too much away but i can't wait......













Nigel :thumbsup:

p.s love the first pic rob.... a man truly enjoying his work


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The hole in the bonnet looks familiar!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

looking great... love those cam covers.. 

so... straight in at number one?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

OH did i mention the 

RB32 bit ??

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

ooh gigidy a 32


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

RIPS MGAWOT II initial running - YouTube

this will be a monster no doubt about that..

worksmanship is incredible! congrats once again! 

will it be seen in england is my question?? :thumbsup:

and i miss robs build threads on here..:bawling::bawling:


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Another quality build


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

buy tickets for Japshow now...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Satansbodyguard said:


> OH did i mention the
> 
> RB32 bit ??
> 
> Nigel :thumbsup:


Try 34 ?????




.


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

i think someone in the UK has/is building a 36

could be wrong

p.s 

Awesome build Rob, Well done, seen the vid, sounds great


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Try 34 ?????


Think he meant engine size rather than car model.

Is that your 34 Jeff ? :thumbsup:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

blue34 said:


> buy tickets for Japshow now...


Bought!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

asiasi said:


> Think he meant engine size rather than car model.
> 
> Is that your 34 Jeff ? :thumbsup:


No not mine but I do know the man that owns it.


.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ludders said:


> No not mine but I do know the man that owns it.
> 
> 
> .


haha keep things quiet there Jeff..

it would be good to see this and yours run together..
nitto 3.2/gtx47 compressor wheel/powerglide etc..

it should be quick..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nailsgtr600 said:


> haha keep things quiet there Jeff..
> 
> it would be good to see this and yours run together..
> nitto 3.2/gtx47 compressor wheel/powerglide etc..
> ...


Lips are sealed!! It will be quick! Very very quick!!

Maybe a side by side later in the year for the two blues.


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Good for a 9 then Jeff? Might have to turn NOS up on Garage Bomber!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Good for a 9 then Jeff? Might have to turn NOS up on Garage Bomber!


Mine?? About 9.4



.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Not YOU Jeff, you muppet, you do 8's anyway. No you was saying this car would be very, very quick.

I'm waiting to see if full cage will have to go in Garage Bomber. :bawling:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MW2 is an easy 8 all day long. I just hope it comes to the UK don't you?




.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Be interesting if it does, potentially a 7 even? What do rules say about sub 8.5 street cars? Although would Rob have to run in PRO class anyway? Might also mean you will have to change your sig Jeff! 

"More NOS Mark!"


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

ATCO said:


> Be interesting if it does, potentially a 7 even? What do rules say about sub 8.5 street cars? Although would Rob have to run in PRO class anyway? Might also mean you will have to change your sig Jeff!
> 
> "More NOS Mark!"


i heard your r33 did some decent hp? 
what box does it run?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Mine?? About 9.4
> 
> 
> 
> .


i bet your itching to improve on that jeff?!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeff's done an 8.8, so 9.4 should be no problem.

I have Trust 6sp sequential, Abbey measured 991hp at hubs on none aggressive map. John "800HP" will already be anticipating parts on the start line! Find out at weekend I guess if weather holds. Jeff has kindly sponsored me four new Hoosier tyres that are being fitted.

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Quickest in my R34 is 9.4

Quickest in my R33 is 8.8

Always looking to improve!!

No need to change my signature as any drag box'd car (power glide) will go in the relevant section and not sure if it can run in Street Class either.





.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rules I think Jeff only state non-original, aftermarket or non-OEM transmission incurs 70Kg penalty.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

And yes, I stand corrected. Did not appreciate you were referring to 34 time Jeff.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> No need to change my signature as any drag box'd car (power glide) will go in the relevant section and not sure if it can run in Street Class either.


AND........we're off!!!! Hahaha.

Auto and street car go together all the time, no need for a seperate section mate.  

RIPS MGAWOT II medium boost dyno run - YouTube


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> AND........we're off!!!! Hahaha.


It's what's been missing from the forum :chuckle:


Brilliant work by the way Rob. Jealous as f***

Oh I miss my RDR



.





.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

How did it go at the Nationals?


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I think that's tomorrow Jeff. But could be wrong, it has been known to happen.....


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

What's the guesses? 8.7sec maybe?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The weather is pretty [email protected] in Taupo today so not really good conditions for setting sharp times. 

Nonetheless, 8.644 @ 157.38mph for a gentle first pass is promising this thing has some SERIOUS punch  Congrats, guys!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Blistering result for it's first time out... should have even more impressive results to come, congrats guys!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

First ever pass after lots of rain on a very cold track 8.644 @ just 157mph (strong head wind) looks like we will qualify No1 in a 18 car feild much to the disgust of the V8 boys, 

Had to get weighed because we were 0.5 seconds under the National record our sister car MGAWOT holds........wait for it.........1675kg!!! another tank.

Geez I love my job............


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Any vids guys?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nothing yet but tomorrow is televised, will get video's no doubt.

Rob


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> First ever pass after lots of rain on a very cold track 8.644 @ just 157mph (strong head wind) looks like we will qualify No1 in a 18 car feild much to the disgust of the V8 boys,
> 
> Had to get weighed because we were 0.5 seconds under the National record our sister car MGAWOT holds........wait for it.........1675kg!!! another tank.
> 
> Geez I love my job............


Fantastic job as always,just a question with regards to the gearbox,how much time advantage do you think it has over good sequential,if any ?

Cheers


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob, 

Is the build documented anywhere?

Cheers


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

A couple of 8.6 @ 160mph runs today, conditions still didn't sound amazing. He will be racing at Meremere which tends to be a bit of a quicker strip from him tomorrow, as far as I know.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome day at Taupo, Qualified No1 against a full field of V8s with a 8.64 and seeing as it was a DYO meeting we went with a dial in of 8.55 to give us a little to work with.

The aim of DYO is to run no quicker than your dial, be consistant, cut good lights and beat the other guy to the finish line, some cars I had to give 2.5 seconds head start which makes things very hard at times.

We wanted to prove consistancy and reliability and back up our 8.64 to claim the NZDRA National record for our class.

1st run of the day 8.604 @ 160mph
2nd run of the day 8.603 @ 160mph
3rd run of the day 8.601 @ 160mph but I red lit by 0.05sec knocking us out for the day.

We claimed the NZDRA record and dropped it by 0.5sec over what MGAWOT had done on the same track and established consistancy with a mild tune up so we are very happy indeed.

Meremere is at far lower altitude, its generally considerably quicker than Taupo and its the IHRA finals tomorrow so we'll hit the track with no changes, see how it goes then if the weather and track is good we'll come up with a consistant 8.50 tune then maybe hit a little harder to see if there is a 8.40 in there somewhere, all with 1675kg........the V8 guys love us.............NOT!!

Onwards and upwards...........

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS MGAWOT II 8.60 @ 160mph NZDRA Nationals - YouTube

RIPS MGAWOT II 8.603 @ 160mph NZDRA Nationals - YouTube

RIPS MGAWOT II 8.601 @ 160mph NZDRA National record run. - YouTube


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

congrats Rob thats some bus, wow


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

You can't get much more consistant than that...
Meremere will be interesting despite the bumps...

I've seen the V8 hate............:smokin:opcorn:


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Congrats Rob, looks so smooth


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

8.517 for new record. Not bad guys!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS MGAWOT II 8.57 @ 161mph - YouTube


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats a bit quick, wouldn't like to have to go heads up against that one :runaway:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C48qWcZ4-c


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow that skyline is fast  Great job, keep it working


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Following on from Jap Show Vi-PEC have run an article on their web site.

http://www.vi-pec.com/news/rips-mgawot-ii-wins-jap-show-at-santa-pod-uk-report

DaveG


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I also gather that New Zealand Performance Car magazine ran an article on the car in their August "200th" special addition. Cannot link as its subscription but if I get a copy will see if I can link the article.

DaveG


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice write up :thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Following pages are courtesy of New Zealand Performance Car. Subscriptions available on their website at Magazine subscriptions | Parkside Media | Giveamag


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice pic but, way too big pics


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Timeslip from God of the Pod. You can see I'm lifting off, 9.2sec quarter with a 112mph terminal!

Maybe Robbie Ward San can give us an estimate of what the 1/4 would have been in final if I had kept my foot in?


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Timeslip from God of the Pod. You can see I'm lifting off, 9.2sec quarter with a 112mph terminal!
> 
> Maybe Robbie Ward San can give us an estimate of what the 1/4 would have been in final if I had kept my foot in?


I think it would be somewhere in the region of 8.44sec :smokin::clap:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Did anyone get a video of the GotP Final with Rob?


----------

